# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Utility: CodeBank (Code Storage Utility)

## Static

Title: CodeBank
Author name: Geoff   ([LGS]Static aka Geoff_xrx)  :Wink: 
Description: Application designed to store/organize/retrieve Code Samples easily
Feature list:
Built in code languages: VB, VB.Net, BAS Modules
Add custom languages with up to 4 coloring choices and 3 reserved wordlists
simple copy paste: add vbcode, code, or php tags for easy posting
Auto Indent of code
Create your own sub categories for each language
Move code sample between them for easy organization
Import / export of BAS/CLS modules
Search feature allows you to search titles or in code
Import / Export of code samples
Minimze to systray
Clipboard viewer

System Requirements: Should work on 98, ME, 2K, and XP
License info: Photo ID required, Must be 21 year of age or older, no purchase necessary. Just kidding... If you modify it or find any problems please let me know!

This app has been kicking around the Classic VB section for a while adding features and ironing out bugs.. I did not get any complaints after the last upload.. so I hope it is working smoothly now.

Enjoy!

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (submitted:  Nov 13th 2005-Dec 17th 2005) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## xavierjohn22

SEE BELOW

Daniel A. Cadsawan Jr.
dani boy,
aka xavierjohn22

----------


## xavierjohn22

See latest version

----------


## MartinLiss

When I try to run the app it tells me I'm missing cPopMenu6.ocx.

----------


## xavierjohn22

> When I try to run the app it tells me I'm missing cPopMenu6.ocx.


Martin, you mean it errors on that or it's because it is not yet on your PC system32?

_There's a batch file to register the required component in the register folder, you can use that to copy the cPopMenu6.ocx to system32 folder and register it._

Good day.

----------


## xavierjohn22

See below

----------


## xavierjohn22

See below

----------


## xavierjohn22

*V 4.0.0*
--- Dani Boy aka xavierjohn22 ---
6/8/2010
 - Declared variables.
 - Changed the interface, changed look and feel.
 - Acknowledgement to McToolBar 1.2 (Jim Jose), It was use in this version

----------


## Smartacus

The zip file I downloaded tells me it is invalid or corrupted.

----------


## 5ms?

> The zip file I downloaded tells me it is invalid or corrupted.


I get the same for the V 4.0.0, but the CodeBank_v3.1.3.zip downloads OK.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> The zip file I downloaded tells me it is invalid or corrupted.





> I get the same for the V 4.0.0, but the CodeBank_v3.1.3.zip downloads OK.


I just downloaded the file, unzipped it and the project opened ok! Try downloading it again.

----------


## 5ms?

> I just downloaded the file, unzipped it and the project opened ok! Try downloading it again.


I just downloaded CodeBank_Declared_V4.0.0.zip from post #9 OK.
I can not unzip it, I get a MsgBox "No files to extract".

----------


## Bobbles

The zip file for ver 4 is a bit weird, but it can be extracted
Use 7-Zip (which is free, and is very good).
It gives a 'heads up' that it had to treat it like a rar, to extract it, but it then does extract it for you.
If anyone wishes, I will re-zip it as a zip, and attach it here.
Rob

----------


## nguyendq91

i dont download

----------


## Bobbles

There appears to be an update (aka a more recent offering), by one of the the authors above -
It is called  CodeStore v1
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...-W7&highlight=
Does not appear to have copied across the contents of the DB in the CodeBanks above.
It has, however -
- Option Explicit (nice)
- Uses Settings.ini (nice)
- Does not need a .VBG (nice for 'KISS' me)
- Uses an Access 2000 DB (nice)

Rob

----------

